# Maven B.1 binoculars



## Buckriser (Mar 27, 2009)

New in box, never used Maven B.1 Bino's. 
Asking $825.00 cash or Venmo only

These sell for $950 direct from Maven.

Text 801-699-1117

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Do they come with a guarantee to find trophy animals??


----------

